# Thickness of womb lining



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

could any1 please tell me what the usual thickness should be when scanned for ovulation?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi there

i think they like to see anything over 5mm - but don't quote me on that - minxy is your woman for all the facts and figures

on the three times I went mine was 8.7 8.5 and 11.7 - so quite a difference as you can see!

hope that helps

S
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Most consultants like to see a womb lining of minimum 8mm which is nice & plump for implantation.

Obviously the womb lining can thicken over a period of time (not sure how much per day...maybe 1mm or so although don't quote me on that !!)...it would depend on what cd you had scan.

I had 3 scans when 1st stated clomid...
1st month was on cd12 & womb was 8mm
2nd month was on cd10 & womb was 10mm
3rd month was on cd8 & womb was 10mm

I'm prescribed baby aspirin (75mg) cos I have a blood clotting disorder & this helps nourish my womb & improve bloodflow...

Hope that helps...
Take care 
Natasha


----------

